# Room in australia



## celex (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello guys i need know some website where i can find room to share,house,everything about home!!!! Soon or later i will go there!! Thanks


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Realestate.com.au


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Gumtree has large sharing listings. You should check it.


----------



## raghu2660 (Aug 9, 2010)

Google theses for australian websites.

realestate
domain
Gumtree
shared accomodation


----------

